# Broken little Toe



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2009)

Well ina freak accident I broke my little toe on my left foot. Nothing can be done they reset it and put me in a boot, now it is up to me how long it will take to heal. They said 4 to 6 weeks but they never really ever heal. I wish I could it was by sparring but I cannot. Any advice for a speedy recovery I am listening.


----------



## garrisons2 (Aug 1, 2009)

I've broken my little one before, amazing how much you need it for balance  Took me about 3 mths before I felt good twisting again,  GL


----------



## Twin Fist (Aug 1, 2009)

make sure it is SET, then tape it to the one next to it.

LEAVE it taped

you will be fine in 3 weeks

i just went through this


----------



## NPTKD (Aug 2, 2009)

I have done the same a few times ( same foot) I would alway catchit on the corner of the matt. It now looks like a cherry tamato. Not much you can to. I found that 1 or 2 Corona help with the pain.


----------



## dortiz (Aug 2, 2009)

Snapped my second toe in january. It was sticking straight up. The hard part was setting it right. The first time I got it most of the way but had to stop in order not to throw up. The second attempt seated it perfectly. The emergency room said they could not have done better.
Tape well and wear shoes. I was training "carefully" the next week.

p.s. an occasional pain reliever may be needed after class.

Dave O.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> make sure it is SET, then tape it to the one next to it.
> 
> LEAVE it taped
> 
> ...


 
Me too, right foot and it was a bloody nuisance as I spend a lot of time on my feet at work. All I did was shove it back and tape it as you said.


----------



## msmitht (Aug 2, 2009)

How long have you been doing TKD Terry? This is your first broken toe? I recommend taping it, getting started on a regimen of sodium naproxin (advil). Ice wil help sometimes but the main thing to do is not kick anything or pivot on it for a while.


----------



## ATC (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Terry. All you can do is stay off it for the first week to let the bone set or glue back togeather, then keep the boot on and stay off of it while not on the mat.

Like eveyone said keep it taped for the most part. All that is needed is time.

How far up or down is the break? The higher up the foot the worst the problem.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 2, 2009)

msmitht said:


> How long have you been doing TKD Terry? This is your first broken toe? I recommend taping it, getting started on a regimen of sodium naproxin (advil). Ice wil help sometimes but the main thing to do is not kick anything or pivot on it for a while.


 

Been in Martial Arts for 45 years, broke just about everything else.


----------



## nelsonkari (Aug 2, 2009)

I sympathize with you my brother. The old tape trick is the best that you can do I'm afraid.

Don't forget to tape up your hands when a finger gets broken or jammed up as it can help prevent further injury.

Broken or fractured ribs are no picnic either. The advce to "breath shallow" is a good one until you heal up better. 

The flipside of an injury is that it teaches you to fight while injured and answers the question how far can you push it?

Nelson


----------



## chrispillertkd (Aug 2, 2009)

I had my first broken toe this February after almost 23 years of training. Big toe on the left foot due to sparring during a seminar. (I wasn't wearing pads and my opponent blocked my kick with his elbow - ouch!)

Anyway, keep it taped to the toe next to it and *do not* over do it when training or teaching. I was making good progress after almost 3 weeks and decided I could do more kicking. That was a mistake as the pivoting during kicks was OK at first but then got really painful. After that it took probably another 3 weeks to feel nearly 100%, again. 

Best advice is to keep it taped and take your time. Make sure you're completely pain free before starting back with kicking.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Miles (Aug 3, 2009)

Tape it up and watch your step.  I like the idea about the coronas...


----------



## Manny (Aug 3, 2009)

I almost TORE my BIG toe of the left foot, the only thing I caould advice you is to follow the doctor's instructions, I think he order you to take some pain and antinflamatory pills and some restso please don't do any TKD for the moment just relax and leave the toe to recover.

Manny


----------



## matt.m (Aug 4, 2009)

Terry,

That is horrible.  Tape it and dont bend it whatever you do.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey Terry I feel your pain.  It will heal eventually so just wait it out.


----------



## KELLYG (Aug 4, 2009)

Terry,

Inquiring minds want to know, how did you break the toe.

Cool it rhymed.   I have broken several toes on separate occasions though I never went to the DR.  I just taped it to the next.  Wearing Hard soled shoes with them taped helps offer some support.


----------

